# Delta Silver Ray  Lens WANTED



## JMack (Jun 9, 2019)

Need original
Glass lenses for the 1930s Delta Silver Ray headlights please and a base thanks


----------



## JMack (Jun 12, 2019)

Bump


----------



## bricycle (Jun 12, 2019)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/f...-sliver-ray-mounts-bronze-fender-drops.67724/


----------



## JMack (Jun 17, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jun 24, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jun 28, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jul 6, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jul 12, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jul 25, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jul 29, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Aug 11, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Aug 31, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Sep 6, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Oct 3, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Oct 6, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Oct 20, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Nov 11, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jan 23, 2020)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Feb 15, 2020)

Bump


----------



## JMack (May 6, 2020)

Bump


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 11, 2022)

I have a couple bases…shoot me a pm if interested…


----------

